# Ithaca Mi car show.



## alleyyooper (May 20, 2019)

Do to a server storm warnings for parts of Michigan, rain, thunder and lighting, hail and high winds were forcast with a time line for Ithaca of 1:00PM. We took it upon our selves to cancel going to this show. We would have had to drive all the way home in it if we had went since the storm traveled the route we would have taken.

I suppect the powers that be in Ithaca who put on the show most likely canceled also. They did have a rain date of June 2nd listed will make the call today to see if they did.

So here are a few pictures from last year.

A rare Dodge Diplomat with 4 speed trans.








The best Ford Bronco style they built.








Ford cab over pick up with road rash from a jerk cutting him short with a travel trailer.







Nice F1 Ford. I my self didn't care for the two tone paint. But the wood working was top notch. The day was cool last year.












His car one of the last Ford T bird models built with a 51 Ford conversion kit.







Her car the real deal T bird.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 20, 2019)

I knew before I even took the pictures of the cars some would argue with me. Despite this little sign they still have.
Cars came from Canada orginaly. Was on the yellow two door.























Now this Ford F1 two tone paint job I can like.







A highly sought after Ford Sky liner, this one is a 1958. First inderduced with the 1957 model and ended with just a few in the 1960 model year.







Some thing I have never seen in any other town.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 22, 2019)

Got a E mail yesterday.


June 2nd.
Ithaca Dust Off rain makeup Everything the same as original date hope to see you there!!!

 Al


----------

